# UNe Junky sur votre bureau .. Ellen Feiss



## huexley (31 Juillet 2002)

Un petit Set d'icone de la Miss .. on l'adore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (31 Juillet 2002)

Tu serais pas un peu spaaace toi aussi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
DVGraphics switchers3 ???


----------



## huexley (31 Juillet 2002)

merci ! je connaissais pas ce site du tout

j'ai qd mm finalisé mon set 

http://huexley.free.fr/ellenfeiss.sit

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

je l'adore en fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2002)

Bien joué t'as réussi à le publier sur Xicons


----------



## Carbonized (1 Août 2002)

Elle va devenir une veritable star  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## huexley (1 Août 2002)

clair j ai deja recu une 20aine de mail de oh merci trop fort etc etc veant de Xicons.. en fait cette fille est une Star**


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2002)

IL n'ont jamais répondu quand je leur ai proposer des icones sur xicons ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif tous sur  Anime Icons !


----------



## minime (1 Août 2002)

Une star, un phénomène qui se propage à la vitesse de la lumière ! D'abord la pub, des miroirs qui surgissent quand l'original semble inaccessible, puis une  apparition à MWNY, où elle pique la vedette à Steeve et son iMac 17'. Un thread dans Metafilter, elle met le feu aux forums MacNN, et puis des parodies (hors ligne), une simili pétition clamant haut et fort que Ellen is hot, une vraie-fausse interview exclusive, 56 références à la pub listées dans Blogdex, déjà un embryon de fan-club, des icones, un fond d'écran (1024), un second (1024, 1280, 1600), tout et n'importe quoi à son effigie...

La femme de l'année ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif

Essayons d'expliquer le phénomène /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (1 Août 2002)

MiniMe, comment tu te démerdes pour avoir que 2 étoiles avec des posts aussi excellent ??

merci nickel tout ces liens


----------



## g.robinson (1 Août 2002)

Une parodie d'Ellen 
Cela vaut bien de se faire étoilé, non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## g.robinson (1 Août 2002)

Encore une !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2002)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> * Encore une ! *



Elle est dégeu cette parodie... Elle me ferait presque gerber.


----------



## silex (5 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Elle est dégeu cette parodie... Elle me ferait presque gerber. *<hr /></blockquote>
Ton avatar aussi est gerbant amis on en fait pas tout un plat !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silex:</font><hr />* 
Ton avatar aussi est gerbant amis on en fait pas tout un plat !  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un sujet sur la charmante Ellen Feiss... pas sur les choix des avatars des membres... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Elle est dégeu cette parodie... Elle me ferait presque gerber. *<hr /></blockquote>

Chochotte...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Chochotte...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Lol... j'ai dit _presque_... C'est plutôt le mec de la pub la chochotte... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2002)

le mec le plus con ici c'est bien toi


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * le mec le plus con ici c'est bien toi  *



Peut-être... qui sait! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Et toi, utilisateur anonyme, qui es-tu? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * le mec le plus con ici c'est bien toi  *



Moi aussi j'ai envie de me faire insulter alors vas-y et j'imaginerais que c'est Ellen Feiss qui m'insulte en me fouettant !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Plus sérieusement chère anonyme, adoptons une attitude aussi cool qu'Ellen Feiss et tout sera plus agréable... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2002)

C'est quand même assez dingue et incroyable ce qu'a engendré cette Ellen Feiss. Finalement elle n'a rien de spécial, c'est une simple étudiante américaine, et ce n'est pas la seule fille qui participe à la campagne Switch.

C'est vraiment un phénoméne incroyable, surtout en si peu de temps!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Août 2002)

C'est vrai que c'est dingue cette popularité, mais je pense que c'est dû au fait qu'elle soit tout à fait "naturelle" dans cette pub. De plus, ses petits mouvements de tête sont super craquant. Ce n'est pas le "canon silliconé" des pubs habituelles mais elle dégage quelque chose de...fort. Bref moi je craque!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bientôt le Ellen Feiss fan club of Luxembourg !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*
Bientôt le Ellen Feiss fan club of Luxembourg !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Cool, on sera au moins deux!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (7 Août 2002)

Moi aussi j'ai mon ellen


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* Moi aussi j'ai mon ellen




*<hr /></blockquote>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PAS MAL TOMTOM, TU TE JOINS AU CLUB ?
Je crois que nous allons renomer notre fan club.
"ASSOCIATION DES ADMIRATEURS D'ELLEN FEISS FRANCOPHONES"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mini (7 Août 2002)

Sans Oublier MOI

HMMMMMMMMM  ELLEN JE t aime  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

A+ les gars


----------



## noliv (7 Août 2002)

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'elle dit à la place des étoiles?
(j'arrive pas à comprendre)

I was writting a paper, on a PC, and it was like beep beep beep beeep, and then, like, half of my paper was gone... and I was like... huh?
It's ***********, my paper! it was a really good paper! and then I had to writte it again and I had to do it fast so it wasn't as good! It's a kind of............. a bummer.

Désolé si y a des fautes mais là j'suis au boulot et c'est de mémoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

le mot que je comprend pas ressemble pitetre un peu à "bower" (?)

bref...
merci!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2002)

C'est vrai que ce passage est difficilement compréhensible.
C'est qu'elle a un fameux accent cette petite 
Ca ne serait pas  WARHEAD ??? 
D'un autre côté, elle n'en n'est que plus mystérieuse...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## noliv (7 Août 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Ca ne serait pas  WARHEAD ??? *




Héhéhé! On entend des trucs completement différents /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Il faudrait demander sur un forum anglophone!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2002)

Et à votre avis, quelle âge a Ellen Feiss? Je lui donne 18 ans, et vous?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2002)

Je dirais 19-20 ans.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (10 Août 2002)

Et ça continue, voila le tee-shirt Ellen Feiss from deepmonkey.com, un site dont le slogan est "Opiates for the masses". Repéré sur ArsTechnica.


----------



## huexley (10 Août 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Wired link une des création, les Icones d'Ellen , je suis une Star !!

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (10 Août 2002)

J'ai hésité à te citer dans la news, car cela aurait fait trop private joke, mais bravo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2002)

Ma minute de gloire lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (11 Août 2002)

Il n'empêche que c'est assez sympa d'avoir ces icônes sur le bureau. Je savais bien que quelque chose manquait avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (11 Août 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Wired link une des création, les Icones d'Ellen , je suis une Star !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


Tu pourras sortir avec elle alors, merci Wired !


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Si y'a que ca pour avoir une réduc sur Jag' /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Tant qu'elle fait tourner /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2002)

D'aprés  geekculture elle serait senti pour remplacé Mona Lisa


----------



## minime (13 Août 2002)

Un tableau très célèbre pour son effet de sfumato. Fais tourner, Ellen !


----------



## huexley (14 Août 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Un tableau très célèbre pour son effet de sfumato. Fais tourner, Ellen !   *



Quel talent .. !!


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr />* 

Quel talent .. !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

non on dit : 







/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (14 Août 2002)

Alors on tape dans la Biblipo de 'Tanplan ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

Faut dire aussi que ça lui a coûté "bonbon" ! Depuis, bolino à tous les repas ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * Alors on tape dans la Biblipo de 'Tanplan ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



oui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

Des nouvelles de notre Ellen Feiss? Ou est-elle déjà retombée dans l'anonymat... aussi vite qu'elle en était sorti... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

Elle est morte je crois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## clampin (27 Août 2002)

Sauron a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est morte je crois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Déjà ??? oh domage.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

Ba vi mais tu sais tout à une fin. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2002)

Sauron a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est morte je crois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Elle fait plus pii-piip-pii-piiiiiiiip? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

Ba vi puisqu'elle est morte. C même moi qui l'ai tuer. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (27 Août 2002)

Voila un reportage radio de NPR News Los Angeles (Real Audio, 4:30) à propos de notre fumeuse héroïne... Non, cocaïne... enfin, j'me comprends. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

I'm MiniMe, and you're listening to MacGeneration.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2002)

Et si on faisait un fan-club *Sarah Whistler*... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Non, ça vous tente pas? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

Oula, non ce sera sans moi. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## noliv (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* Quelqu'un sait ce qu'elle dit à la place des étoiles?
(j'arrive pas à comprendre)

I was writting a paper, on a PC, and it was like beep beep beep beeep, and then, like, half of my paper was gone... and I was like... huh?
It's ***********, my paper! it was a really good paper! and then I had to writte it again and I had to do it fast so it wasn't as good! It's a kind of............. a bummer.
*<hr /></blockquote>



I was writting a paper, on a PC, and it was like beep beep beep beeep, and then, like, half of my paper was gone... and I was like... huh?
It *devoured* my paper, it was a really good paper! and then I had to writte it again and I had to do it fast so it wasn't as good! It's a kind of............. a bummer.


----------



## decoris (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr /> 
It *devoured* my paper,   <hr /></blockquote>

well done, mister noliv...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## decoris (6 Septembre 2002)

oups double post


----------



## iSimon (6 Septembre 2002)

Tiré d'un webzine dont je ne dirais pas le nom : 
Apple's "switch" campaign has seen it's share of good and bad comments. However, this gal is the true hero of it all. Or at least to the teenaged population of the planet thinks.  

They are convinced that it's 420 her time. And I have to say she does look pretty damn stoned.  

What do you think?  

What next.. all new Macs come with a joint and their clocks set to 4:20?


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit Set d'icone de la Miss .. on l'adore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



hehe, elle est dans le dock!!!! merci huexley!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2002)

Attention voici de la concurrence pour notre Ellen: j'ai nommé *Janie Porche*...

Ah... je préfère tout de même Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
Ah... je préfère tout de même Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
clair, moi aussi...

elle a ce qqch de pétillant dans le regard.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* Attention voici de la concurrence pour notre Ellen: j'ai nommé Janie Porche...

Ah... je préfère tout de même Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors là je dis stop, osez comparer Ellen à Janie non mais ça va pas la tête, Janie est pas mal d'accord ( bien que je préfère Fabiola Torres ) mais elle n'arrive pas à la cheville d'Ellen. Pourquoi me direz-vous ?
1.Ellen a la fraicheur d'un printemps à Sleenaken beach
2.Ellen a un set d'icône à son effigie.
3.Ellen fait beep,beep,beep,beep d'une manière inégalable.(la preuve     c'est ni Janie ni Fabiola n'osent le refaire)
4.Ellen a de magnifiques grands yeux de biche.
5.Ellen a une queue de cheval tout à fait sublime.
6.Ellen a une façon inimitable de remuer sa petite tête.
7.Ellen est sur mon bureau et le propriétaire de ce bureau a un goût certain pour les jolies filles.
Je pourrais continuer à énumérer toutes les qualités d'Ellen pendant des heures mais allez plutôt revoir les différents spots Switch et vous serez je n'en doute pas d'accord avec moi. Spots Switch


----------



## huexley (8 Septembre 2002)

J'arriverais jamais a la faire entrer dans un icones de 128 pixels de cotés lol  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *(...) puis une  apparition à MWNY, où elle pique la vedette à Steeve et son iMac 17'. (...)*



Le lien ne fonctionne plus, mais pour ceux qui ont vu cette petite vidéo, on dirait que le gars à côté d'Ellen n'est autre que *Hamilton Morris*.


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2002)

tu veux la mettre comme icone de boot? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## noliv (8 Septembre 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * tu veux la mettre comme icone de boot? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Trop bonne idée!!

Donc voilà c'est fait:


 

Donc, vous trouverez les fichiers .raw et .act pour mettre cette image à votre boot à cette adresse:
http://andrieux.nicolas.free.fr/nol/files/

Et le didactitiel qui explique comment faire la manip est sur   ce site. 

Enjoy. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## noliv (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* 

Trop bonne idée!!

Donc voilà c'est fait:


 

Donc, vous trouverez les fichiers .raw et .act pour mettre cette image à votre boot à cette adresse:
http://andrieux.nicolas.free.fr/nol/files/

Et le didactitiel qui explique comment faire la manip est sur   ce site. 

Enjoy. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


Au fait, est ce que ça peut poser un problème de droits d'image ?
Parce que j'ai mis ça sur le compte ftp d'un pote.... si jamais c'est une source de problèmes il vaudrait mieux que je l'assume moi même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2002)

trop bien le boot Ellen Feiss...
je suis fan!


----------



## noliv (13 Septembre 2002)

Bon, soyons sérieux 5 minutes:
(Ce thread allait passer en page 2.... intolérable!)

On aurait pas une ou deux dates à mettre dans nos iCals? je sais pas, un anniversaire de notre Junky, au pire la date de sortie de la pub switch /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Nan parce que sinon je ne vois pas à quoi iCal sert /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(Ok, ce msg était juste pour redonner un peu d'énergie à ce sujet indispensable, vu l'ouverture de "fou d'ellen" dans le forum réactions)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2002)

Err... Sorry but where am I ???


----------



## minime (14 Septembre 2002)

Ellen, une chanson ! Ellen, une chanson ! Ellen, une chanson !

°° BEEP -&gt; iSwitch &lt;- BEEP °°


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* Ellen, une chanson ! Ellen, une chanson ! Ellen, une chanson !

°° BEEP -&gt; iSwitch &lt;- BEEP °° *<hr /></blockquote>

Excellent excellent!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## noliv (16 Septembre 2002)

Exercice du jour (pour les lamerz du dimanche)

-Reconstituer l'épaule d'Ellen qu'on ne voit pas sur la vidéo en gros plan /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et soigner le détourage...






Le fichier résultat au format photoshop  &gt;&gt;ici&lt;&lt; 
Un fond d'écran s'ajoutant à la liste  &gt;&gt;la&lt;&lt;


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2002)

Personne sait ou on peut trouver des images ou des vidéos _hors Switch_ d'Ellen Feiss? Si ça existe... Ou par exemple les rushs du tournage du clip... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Du style: "C'est tout bon Ellen, mais on reprend juste le peeeepeeepeeeeeeepee..."... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Personne sait ou on peut trouver des images ou des vidéos _hors Switch_ d'Ellen Feiss? Si ça existe... Ou par exemple les rushs du tournage du clip... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Du style: "C'est tout bon Ellen, mais on reprend juste *la peeeepeeepeeeeeeepee..."... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



c'est pas un film porno, non plus !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (19 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Et si on faisait un fan-club Sarah Whistler... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Non, ça vous tente pas? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Je sais pas qui est la plus junkie des deux...
Mais Sarah doit pas boire que de l'eau plate !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (19 Septembre 2002)

Il me plait bien moi celui-là !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Hamilton 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (19 Septembre 2002)

S'ils font des p'tits Ellen et lui, j'en veux un pour ma cheminée !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * S'ils font des p'tits Ellen et lui, j'en veux un pour ma cheminée !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



ce que tu n'as pas l'air de savoir c'est que le petit Hamilton était dans une vidéo assis  à côté d'Ellen lors d'une Keynote  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (19 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ce que tu n'as pas l'air de savoir c'est que le petit Hamilton était dans une vidéo assis  à côté d'Ellen lors d'une Keynote  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est déjà en route alors ! C'est pour quand ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ce que tu n'as pas l'air de savoir c'est que le petit Hamilton était dans une vidéo assis  à côté d'Ellen lors d'une Keynote  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Malheureusement le lien donné plus haut n'est plus disponible. Il te semble aussi que c'est Hamilton à coté d'elle?


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2002)

Bin quoi, il marche ce lien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif -&gt; MWNY.


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Malheureusement le lien donné plus haut n'est plus disponible. Il te semble aussi que c'est Hamilton à coté d'elle?  *<hr /></blockquote>


ou alors Ellen a un frère qui a un aussi grand nez que lui. Judaïté quand tu nous tiens.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

hi hi hi©(touba!)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Bin quoi, il marche ce lien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif -&gt; MWNY.     *



Merci... le lien n'était plus disponible pendant quelques temps. On peut à nouveau se repasser Ellen en boucle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2002)

Un autre petit extrait pour la route, trouvé sur le site ellenfeiss.net.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Un autre petit extrait pour la route, trouvé sur le site ellenfeiss.net.    *



Je l'avais déjà vu... mais je préfère le premier... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Un autre petit extrait pour la route, trouvé sur le site ellenfeiss.net.    *


Petit en effet... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2002)

T'aurais pas croisé Ellen par hasard? J'ai perdu contact ces derniers temps... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2002)

Non, je ne l'ai plus vue depuis un moment et son absence commence à me peser sérieusement. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2002)

Vas-tu au *au concours*... de celle... ou celui qui ressemblera le plus à Ellen Feiss.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2002)

Malheureusement je bosse ce w-e si non j'aurais bien été faire un tour. Ils ont l'air sacrément déjantés les cocos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2002)

MacFreak PeepShow...
Wat is het dit truukje? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Malheureusement je bosse ce w-e si non j'aurais bien été faire un tour. Ils ont l'air sacrément déjantés les cocos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



T'imagines... tout plein d'Ellen Feiss partout! Mais bon, ça ne vaut pas la vraie, l'unique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* C'est quand même assez dingue et incroyable ce qu'a engendré cette Ellen Feiss. Finalement elle n'a rien de spécial, c'est une simple étudiante américaine, et ce n'est pas la seule fille qui participe à la campagne Switch.

C'est vraiment un phénoméne incroyable, surtout en si peu de temps!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Boooof!

Si Valentine tourne une pub switch, la tite Ellen sera très vite remplacée!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Boooof!

Si Valentine tourne une pub switch, la tite Ellen sera très vite remplacée!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Une jeune fille que je verrais très bien dans une pub switch, c'est  CORALIE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

Ellen Feiss a dit:
			
		

> * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *




allez, viens, je te fais une infusion de thé d'Aubrac tu seras moins chagrinée comme ça !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

T'inquiètes pas Ellen... y a de la place pour tout le monde... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


allez, viens, je te fais une infusion de thé d'Aubrac tu seras moins chagrinée comme ça !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Justement Ellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je voulais t'en parler,le stock de thé d'Aubrac est chez moi  ...
Si mes calculs sont bons Alem devrait pas tarder à manquer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (17 Octobre 2002)

Momoko Kikuchi !!!


----------



## noliv (17 Octobre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Momoko Kikuchi !!!*



Très charmante!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2002)

Et ben voilà !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (20 Octobre 2002)

Qui arrive en tête lorsqu'on recherche l'expression "stoned chicks" dans Google ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2002)

*Votez* pour le sosie d'Ellen Feiss... Je trouve pour ma part qu'ils ne sont pas terribles...


----------



## minime (26 Octobre 2002)

Depuis qu'elle est célèbre Ellen a beaucoup changé. Elle a chopé le melon (d'Halloween) !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2002)

Elle n'aurait pas la jaunisse ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (7 Novembre 2002)

Trouvé dans MacSlash: une référence à Ellen Feiss dans FoxTrot (planche du 6 nov. 02) série du dessinateur Bill Amend (homepage.mac.com/billamend/).






Merci Billou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Humm !! j'ai decouvert aprés coup un lien en bas de la page que je cite plus haut... la vraie raison du switch d'Ellen  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2002)

L'interview d'Ellen!!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2002)

Pour le moment :

HTTP Error 403

403.9 Access Forbidden: Too many users are connected

This error can be caused if the Web server is busy and cannot process your request due to heavy traffic. Please try to connect again later.

Please contact the Web server's administrator if the problem persists.


----------



## minime (23 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
I did this commercial for Apple while I was on Benedryl, and when i got back from vacation the answering machine was like "beep beep beep beep" ! And then, like, half of the Internet was making fun of me ! It's kind of... a bummer.<hr /></blockquote>

Ah, ce style reconnaissable entre mille.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2002)

Ellen et les frères Farrelly...


----------



## minime (23 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment : HTTP Error 403 403.9 Access Forbidden: Too many users are connected



C'était l'effet Slashdot, tout s'explique.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

Certains ne reculent devant rien:* Ellen en ASCII*.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Hop... une puissante remontée de sujet... 

Ellen Feiss est de retour... dans une vidéo inédite...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hop... une puissante remontée de sujet...
> 
> Ellen Feiss est de retour... dans une vidéo inédite...



héhé, je voulais ouvrir un sujet dans réagissez.    

Ca fait plaisir de la revoir.   (j'ai du mal à voir la fin.   )


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, je voulais ouvrir un sujet dans réagissez.
> 
> Ca fait plaisir de la revoir.   (j'ai du mal à voir la fin.   )



Ellen a toujours autant de succès, l'accès au site a visiblement été coupé.  J'ai repris un message de MiniMe dans les news.



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'accès au site a peut-être été coupé temporairement à cause du traffic généré par boingboing.net.
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2004/11/16/scenes_from_errol_mo.html


----------

